# [SOLVED. Уже жив :-)] Gentoo скорее мертв, чем жив?

## andrik

Как вы думаете, есть будущее у Gentoo? На эти грустные мысли натолкнуло хотя бы это:

1) Сайт не обновляется с 15 октября, хотя раньше новости были каждую неделю.

2) 2007.1 так и не вышел

3) KDE4 уже во всех дистрах есть кроме Gentoo (хотя возможно я поспешил с выводами, прошел всего 1 день с выхода..)

Хочеться верить, что не все так плохо, но по-моему все грустно..Last edited by andrik on Sun Jan 27, 2008 8:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fank

http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=2407519

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *andrik wrote:*   

> 3) KDE4 уже во всех дистрах есть кроме Gentoo (хотя возможно я поспешил с выводами, прошел всего 1 день с выхода..)

 

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde/wiki/InstallingUpdatingTheOverlay

KDE4 был в Gentoo гораздо раньше чем в других дистрибутивах  :Wink: 

----------

## calculator

К слову по статистике использования(по моему на гугле была) в России в процентном соотношении Gentoo активнее чем где либо используется.

Наверно это потому что наши не боятся долго и грамотно запрягать  :Smile: 

----------

## alien

Радует, что gento так рапространен в "СССРе"  :Smile: 

Если на "загнивающем Западе" пламя Свободы затухнет, будет кому перхватить эстафету.

Кстати много ли наших gentoo developers?

----------

## _Sir_

 *andrik wrote:*   

> 3) KDE4 уже во всех дистрах есть кроме Gentoo (хотя возможно я поспешил с выводами, прошел всего 1 день с выхода..)

 Бета-версии. Ни один бинарный дистрибутив не в состоянии в день релиза скачать исходники, собрать пакеты, проверить сочетаемость со всеми остальными пакетами в новом дистре, наштамповать, отполиграфировать, отпечатать тиражи дистрибутивов. Распродать, проследить так же, чтобы пользователи переустановили дистрибутив. Простое обновление бинарных дистров очень часто оканчивается плачевно  :Smile: 

А в Gentoo просто делаем emerge kde...<что-либо> И продолжаем спокойно работать.

Не надо торопиться с выводами, не владея вопросом.

PS

И вот почему еще не стоит торопиться (для тех, кому надо работать, а не только фишечки разглядывать) На английском:

Gentoo KDE 4.0 Guide

----------

## Nikoli

Gentoo живее многих, но со stage они задержались.

----------

## lefsha

 *andrik wrote:*   

> Как вы думаете, есть будущее у Gentoo? На эти грустные мысли натолкнуло хотя бы это:
> 
> 1) Сайт не обновляется с 15 октября, хотя раньше новости были каждую неделю.
> 
> 2) 2007.1 так и не вышел
> ...

 

Прежде всего стоило бы вылечить Вашу реакцию, а потом уже

спрашивать о Gentoo...

Ни одной новости тут, которая могла навести на грустные мысли нет.

----------

## andrik

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Прежде всего стоило бы вылечить Вашу реакцию, а потом уже
> 
> спрашивать о Gentoo...
> ...

 

А че ты грубишь, дядя? Может тебя стоит полечить?

----------

## zvn

Всегда считал, что на форумах gentoo в перепалки не вступают. 

Для тех, кому интересны перепалки, можно посетить форум LOR, например, самый обсуждаемый вопрос месяца январь 2008: http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=2406675&lastmod=1201851309290. Это не реклама. Просто там каждый найдет и грубости, и подколы глупые, и отсутствие рассудка, и с троллями пообщается, и с онанимусами  :Smile:  - что по вкусу придётся. На gentoo-форумах лучше конкретные проблемы разбирать.

А если по существу, то и дистрибутив gentoo меня полностью устраивает в данный момент, и организационная структура. Не у каждого дистрибутива можно найти такое: Gentoo in itself is a collection of free knowledge. Knowledge in this context can be defined as documentation and metadata concerned with concepts or domains relevant to operating systems and their components, as well as free software contributed by various developers to the Gentoo Project. http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/contract.xml

Надеюсь, в дальнейшем всё это сохранится. Улучшать всегда что найдётся, но для получения чего-то сверх имеющегося можно найти/создать дистрибутив на основе gentoo.

----------

## lefsha

 *zvn wrote:*   

> Всегда считал, что на форумах gentoo в перепалки не вступают.

 

Человеку что-то чудится. Как можно ответить на такой запрос?

Если бы нужна была помошь в конкретном деле - это одно.

А если это потусторонние ощущения, то ожидать помощь из форума

не имеющего ничего общего с оккультными церемониями врядли стоит ожидать.

Так что пусть он не обижается - какой вопрос такой ответ.

----------

